# كتاب Solutions Manual for Mechanics of Materials, 8th Edition



## ديدين (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*Russell C. Hibbeler, "Solutions Manual for Mechanics of Materials, 8th Edition" *
Pearson Education, Inc | 2010 | ISBN: 0000 | 1156 pages | PDF | 102 MB 

Mechanics of Materials, 8e, is intended for undergraduate Mechanics of Materials courses in Mechanical, Civil, and Aerospace Engineering departments. 

Containing Hibbeler’s hallmark student-oriented features, this text is in four-color with a photorealistic art program designed to help students visualize difficult concepts. A clear, concise writing style and more examples than any other text further contribute to students’ ability to master the material.

Review
“This text describes the major challenge from the classical beam theory, and then presents the transformation method, plus a few examples. I think the author’s presentation style is very systematic and clear.” — L.R. Xu, Vanderbilt University

“The best features of this text include its clear presentation of course materials, and very good examples.” — L.R. Xu, Vanderbilt University

“I enjoy teaching this book. The best MOM book on the market for the students.” — Akthem Al-Manaseer, San Jose State University

“It is well organized with objectives, important points, procedures, and examples set out from the text. It has lots of problems to select from.” — Cliff Lissenden, Penn State

“There are many worked examples throughout the book. And these do not skip steps, which is important to the majority of learners.” — Cliff Lissenden, Penn State

“The author has done an excellent job conveying the concepts. The textbook is easy to follow and all the ideas are clearly presented.” — Yabin Liao, Arizona State University

“Very detailed examples; beautiful and clear art work; lots of problems; and a very good coverage of all the basic concepts.” — Yabin Liao, Arizona State University

“The author presents the material as an introduction to the solution of real world design and analysis problems without sacrificing the theoretical basis of each topic.” — John F. Oyler, University of Pittsburgh

“This is one of the premier books for teaching strength of materials.” — Julio Ramirez, Purdue University

“Presentation (first rate), instructor resources, and quantity of examples and problems are the top features of this book.” — Julio Ramirez, Purdue University 
Product Description



التحميل من هنا


دعاؤكم الصالح


----------



## علي مزيد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف غير موجود ممكن اعادة تحميله وشكرا لك


----------



## m.elshaf3y (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اعاده التحميل 
الكتاب ده انا محتاجه جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديدين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

http://uploading.com/files/6bedd279/0136023126MechanicsSolutions.rar/


----------



## mhelmy55555 (22 يناير 2011)

الملف غير موجود بالروابط المعطاة .... الرجاء رفعة مرة أخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## يونس فاخر (22 يناير 2011)

This file is either removed due to copyright claim or is deleted by the uploader
thanks


----------



## نصرعتبه (30 يوليو 2011)

مش شغال الرابط من فضلك اعطانا رابط يعمل


----------



## ديدين (31 يوليو 2011)

تفضل يا أخي 
التحميل من هنا


----------



## hk_shahin (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا..........................جزيلا...................يااخي الكريم


----------



## mustafatel (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very much for the book


----------



## علاء المشني (3 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم واتعيش


----------



## عمار المدني (28 مارس 2012)

I can't find the solution manual
Can you please re-upload it
all above links are not working


----------

